# is this poa?



## cesozgen

I recently sow new grass seed (mostly fescue with some bluegrass). I also applied tenacity before seeding and two weeks after seeding. Seeds came up nicely in general; however there are many lime green seedlings with different density in different areas. Are these poa annua or poa trivialis or something else? I attached the pictures. They are easy to pull since they are just seedlings now; however there are many of them. I know tenacity is not 100% effective against poa. I am thinking how I should tackle this issue.

Grass seed mix I used is below. I assume this seedlings are not from the bluegrass in the mix.
https://www.lawndelivery.com/products/bolero-plus-dwarf-fescue-and-blue-grass


----------



## Spammage

It definitely isn't poa. Kind of looks like immature orchardgrass, but I'm not sure.


----------



## cesozgen

Thank you; it is relieving to know that it is not poa  Any other ideas about what it can be?


----------

